# τιμάριθμος και πληθωρισμός



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2008)

Γεια σας πάλι!

Εξηγήστε μου παρακαλώ, όσοι ξέρετε, ποια είναι η διαφορά του τιμάριθμου και του πληθωρισμού γιατί πραγματικά έχω μπερδευτεί. (Μετά, θα μεταφέρω τη συζήτηση στο greek english να συζητήσουμε και τις αποδόσεις τους).

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## curry (Jun 10, 2008)

Για πολύ γρήγορα, δες εδώ για τον τιμάριθμο
και εδώ για τον πληθωρισμό. 
Αλλά για αναλυτικά, ας αναλάβουν τα οικονομικά μυαλά του φόρουμ! :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, curry, αλλά θα περιμένω τα οικονομικά μυαλά γιατί τα άρθρα της Βικιπαίδειας τα έχω διαβάσει (μαζί με πολλά άλλα), αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει αν είναι ή δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. :)


----------



## curry (Jun 10, 2008)

Από ό,τι θυμάμαι από την πολιτική οικονομία της Γ' λυκείου, δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Αλλά έχουν περάσει και 15 χρόνια από τότε...


----------



## kabuki (Jun 10, 2008)

Νομίζω πως ο τιμάριθμος αφορά το "καλάθι της νοικοκυράς". Δηλαδή μιλάμε για τη μεταβολή του επιπέδου των τιμών βασικών αγαθών σε μια δεδομένη χρονική περίοδο.

Ο πληθωρισμός αφορά όλα τα αγαθά. Αντιπροσωπεύει τη μεταβολή του γενικού επιπέδου των τιμών σε μια συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2008)

*Πληθωρισμός* (inflation) είναι η *συνεχής* και *σημαντική αύξηση* του *γενικού* επιπέδου των τιμών (που συνεπάγεται αντίστοιχη συνεχή και σημαντική μείωση της πραγματικής αγοραστικής αξίας τού χρήματος).
Δεν είναι κανονικά η αύξηση της τιμής ενός αγαθού ή μιας ομάδας αγαθών. Μπορεί να είναι και _συγκαλυμμένος_ επειδή η κυβέρνηση εφαρμόζει πολιτική συγκράτησης των τιμών. Για τα αίτιά του μπορούμε να μιλάμε με τις ώρες.

Ο *τιμάριθμος* (price index) είναι ένα εργαλείο που μετράει το ανεβοκατέβασμα των τιμών. Ο πιο γνωστός, ο *τιμάριθμος καταναλωτή* (consumer price index, CPI), μετράει πόσο ανεβαίνει (ή κατεβαίνει) το κόστος ζωής μέσα σε συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο (μήνα, από την αρχή του έτους, στο δωδεκάμηνο που πέρασε). Καταλαβαίνουμε αν έχουμε πληθωρισμό (και πόσο) από τον τιμάριθμο. (Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τιμάριθμοι, π.χ. ο τιμάριθμος χονδρικής.)

Περισσότερα από αύριο.


----------



## kabuki (Jun 10, 2008)

Ε, φαίνεται εμείς μόνο αυτόν του καταναλωτή εξετάζαμε τόοοτε (παλιάαα) γι'αυτό και τα έχω κάνει ολίγον μαντάρα στο κεφάλι μου! Σβήστε με αν θέλετε!


Απάντηση: Γιατί να σε σβήσω; Καλά τα είπες. Έβαλες και το καλάθι της νοικοκυράς.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2008)

Δηλαδή οι διάφοροι τιμάριθμοι εμπεριέχονται στον πληθωρισμό; (Αν δεν τα λέω καλά, παρακαλώ κατανόηση στον πτωχό που δεν καταλαβαίνει)


----------



## curry (Jun 10, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι βοηθούν στον υπολογισμό του πληθωρισμού - νομίζω είπα!


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2008)

Αν παίζουμε και με ορολογία, ο τιμάριθμος καταναλωτή (consumer price index, CPI) μεταφράζεται επισήμως δείκτης τιμών καταναλωτή.

Ο πληθωρισμός είναι ένα φαινόμενο. Για να μετρήσουμε το φαινόμενο χρησιμοποιούμε εργαλεία σαν τον τιμάριθμο. Δεν υπάρχει «εμπεριέχομαι» εδώ. Είναι σαν να λέμε _ζέστη_ και _θερμόμετρο_.


----------



## Philip (Jun 10, 2008)

Ένα παράδειγμα.
Ο τιμάριθμος (δείκτης τιμών καταναλωτή) είναι απλώς ένας αριθμός. το 2005 ήταν 100. Το 2006 ήταν 103,196. 
Ο πληθωρισμός είναι η διαφορά ως %, ήτοι 3,196%, ή (στρογγυλοποιημένο) 3,2%. Πρόκειται εδώ για ετήσιο πληθωρισμό. 
Το 2007 ο τιμάριθμος (πάντα με βάση το 2005) ήταν 106,183. Ο πληθωρισμός για τη διετία 2005 - 2007 ήταν 6,183%, ας πούμε 6,2%

Τώρα ο τιμάριθμος είναι κάπου 108. (στοιχεία για Ελλάδα). δηλ. εκεί που δίναμε 100€ το 2005, τώρα πληρώνουμε κατά μέσον όρο 108€

Βλ. http://www.statistics.gr/Main.asp και http://www.statistics.gr/Main_eng.asp όπου έχει πίνακες με ετήσιο και μηνιαίο πληθωρισμό, κάθως και τιμές δείκτη καταναλωτή

Και προσοχή: να λέμε _ο τιμάριθμος ανεβαίνει _δεν είναι το ίδιο με το να λέμε _ο πληθωρισμός ανεβαίνει_


----------

